# 2015 Insight Astronomy Photographer of the Year winners



## Brian G Turner (Sep 18, 2015)

Some nice pics among the winners and recommended here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-34256496


----------



## Droflet (Sep 19, 2015)

Glorious. Thanks Brian.


----------

